# Replacing Golf cart battery rack?



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2014)

I have a 99 EZ-GO TXT that has had a dead 6 pack and sitting in the back yard for 3 years. Finally got the go ahead from the "budget keeper" to get the Turkey Mobile back in the game. Well.....things were worse than i thought.
-The battery rack is totally rusted/corroded out. The only thing keeping the batteries up is the pressure of the batteries themselves against each other.
Has anyone replaced theirs with an aftermarket aluminum rack? Is there ANY way to replace it without taking the entire seat/rear body off? 
I also plan to replace the battery charge indicator with an LED charge indicator, get the lights working again, and repaint the chipped off places and roof. I also have a rear tire that has a hole in it. 
Man, this is gonna be a chore, but i replaced the stock motor and controller with a 500 amp controller and a high torque motor several years ago. It'll be worth it when its done.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Mar 30, 2014)

Helped out a buddy not too long ago with the same situation. He happened to have an old bed frame in one of his utility buildings. We measured what we needed and cut the bed frame to the lengths needed. Welded it all in place and the 9 batteries fit perfectly. Did all of this by just removing the seat.

Go to your local hardware store and look for a couple sticks of angle iron.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm with bassquatch...just use/weld some angle iron in there.  It'll last as long as the batteries do. 

Also, are they stock tires?


----------



## twtabb (Mar 31, 2014)

I built a battery box out of treated  plywood. Batteries have not moved. It sets on the frame and there no room for movement.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 1, 2014)

For budget reasons I would go with steel angle.  Budget only...
I painted mine with the clear plastic primer then went over it with the "Camo Paint" in rattle cans.  after a few years now the paint is showing Tiny cracks.  I mean tiny.  No worries.  
And as far a tires go,  I have 10 stock tires and rims.  For anyone who needs some.  FREE.  But I am not too interested in meeting someone up the road....  Come get em.  But rhbama3 has first dibs since its his thread.


----------



## Mudhill (Apr 1, 2014)

I replaced my battery rack with minor issues. Although my cart was/is completely torn down to the frame. Like bassquatch said...a bed frame is ideal. Most folks have them laying around rusting away and should be easy to find. After you buy/build it make you coat it with some POR15.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Apr 5, 2014)

Angle iron is the way to go.
Remove batteries and clean the area.

I did mine last year. It took an afternoon and that included cleaning the cables and batteries.

After you have finished  spray the metal down with corrosion X to slow future corrosion.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2014)

Due to liability and blood loss reasons, i am forbidden from using power tools and welding equipment.
The $150 or so for an OEM battery rack is reasonable and should be a drop fit. Got the tire fixed today( tubed it). The bad thing about the tires is they are Shredder 20x11-8 which of course, have been discontinued.


----------

